# Got a Beautiful Pair of German Gold Ram Pair at PJ's Pets



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a beautiful pair of German Gold Ram Pair from PJ's Pets today. I just could not resist not getting them. They are even better priced than from private dealers. $6/fish.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice fish, but they're just gold rams; there's no such thing as a german gold ram.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They look beautiful against the dark substrate.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Very nice fish, but they're just gold rams; there's no such thing as a german gold ram.


I'm no expert, but I believe that it's not a safe bet to say "there is no such thing". To begin with, Gold ,Blue & Electric Blue are all a strains from the Mikrogeophagus ramirezi species of Ram cichlids. The German Blue Rams are actually a strong breeding strain of Blue Rams that were hormone treated for stronger coloration. They came from German breeders (not German waterways), brought to the hobby in the 80's. The name stuck as it distinguished them from the rest. But now the majority of blue rams you find (wild or not), are titled "German". IMO it is safe to say they could very well be "German" gold rams going by all that. If you go to Canadian Aquatics website you will see they have Holland Rams, which are guess what? Yep same deal but bred in Holland. The name just wasn't as catchy enough back then apparently lol With all that said.....you call your Blue Rams "German", how do you know for sure they are indeed "German" to call them that? 
From my past research, the whole family originates from S.American waters, hence why they are grouped as S. American dwarf cichlids & not German dwarf cichlids. As for the Gold Ram, it is a Xanthochromism strain of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. Very possible it could be German bred, sounds good ...go with it lol 
Anyway, the Rams look great Wayne, the darker substrate does compliment their color nicely. Great price as well.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I'm no expert, but I believe that it's not a safe bet to say "there is no such thing". To begin with, Gold ,Blue & Electric Blue are all a strains from the Mikrogeophagus ramirezi species of Ram cichlids. The German Blue Rams are actually a strong breeding strain of Blue Rams that were hormone treated for stronger coloration. They came from German breeders (not German waterways), brought to the hobby in the 80's. The name stuck as it distinguished them from the rest. But now the majority of blue rams you find (wild or not), are titled "German". IMO it is safe to say they could very well be "German" gold rams going by all that. If you go to Canadian Aquatics website you will see they have Holland Rams, which are guess what? Yep same deal but bred in Holland. The name just wasn't as catchy enough back then apparently lol With all that said.....you call your Blue Rams "German", how do you know for sure they are indeed "German" to call them that?
> From my past research, the whole family originates from S.American waters, hence why they are grouped as S. American dwarf cichlids & not German dwarf cichlids. As for the Gold Ram, it is a Xanthochromism strain of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi. Very possible it could be German bred, sounds good ...go with it lol
> Anyway, the Rams look great Wayne, the darker substrate does compliment their color nicely. Great price as well.


I'm pretty sure only the blue ram originated from SA; the rest were all captive bred strains. But, since they are all different strains of the same fish, they are all considered SA, which makes sense since they're the same fish, just different colours. As for the german/not german thing, I use german to describe the strain, not the origin, although I suppose that, technically, you're correct.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol was just giving you a hard time Ray  You are probably correct in that only the Blue Rams originated in S.A. & the strains came from labs, mostly in Asia from what I have read. But it could have been a German lab too lol


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments about my German Gold RAMS. They are so active and eating right away once I put them in my tank. They are also very peaceful fish. I put them in my 10g Furcata Rainbow tank and they don't attack the Furcata Rainbow at all. They are not only yellow but their fins have sparkled bluish purple color as well. It is beautiful fish.

I think I like them more than German Blue Rams.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne, thank you for sharing, I love to watch your videos. The german gold rams look very nice, the yellow from the Furcatas match the colour of the Rams! Keep your videos coming!


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

BGA! Good luck with that, I hope it's not spreading in your tank...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you mean baby GGR?

If any, they will be eaten by the Furcata rainbow.



Fansons said:


> BGA! Good luck with that, I hope it's not spreading in your tank...


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Fansons meant Green Beard Algae. I didn't even notice it. I was just so fixated on how beautiful those Ram were. Good luck with the rams.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

It looks like green blue algae right? In one of the picture.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I miss my Gold Rams. I can only find female Gold Rams in the pet store. So I got a male German Blue ram. They laid eggs, a few eggs hatched. Can't swim yet.

Interested to see how the babies will be. I read a website that says the babies will be blue ram and a few gold rams.


----------

